# Night time baths?



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

My 6 month old GSD is getting spayed in 2 days and since she'll have to wear one of those cone things to keep her from chewing at her stitches I thought I better give her a flea bath first. I also have Frontline to put on her but have been told I should wait at least 24 hrs after bathing to put it on. Is this true? In order for that to happen I would have to bathe her tonight. I firgure that I won't be able to bathe her for awhile after her surgery. I have some concerns about giving her a bath at night. Is it a big deal? I just don't know which is worse a bath at night or going to the vet for surgery being dirty?


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Time o day (or night ) doesnt matter IMO, just as long as she is dry by the time she gets to the Vet.... Love your Name BTW (wish i had been more creative with mine!)...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

She doesnt need a flea bath AND frontline. Using all those flea products at once can cause a toxicity. If she doesnt have fleas, no need for a flea bath.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with Graco22,

If she doesn't have fleas, she doesn't need a flea bath. To prevent fleas and heartworm, you can give them medication in treat form (ex. Revolution etc) which will prevent those from happening. Best needed around mosquito season (summer/hotter months), but some vets will recommend longer for greater protection


----------



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

She does have fleas. I thought it would be best to give her a flea bath now since i won't be able to give her a bath for awhile after her surgery. And i'll wait on the Frontline. I was kinda thinking that the bath would help to ease the itching she has since she'll have to wear a cone.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A regular bath (with regular puppy shampoo not a flea shampoo) will wash fleas off; then wait 24 hours and put the Frontline on to provide continued protection.

You will also need to clean your house very well to keep the fleas from reinfesting her. Vacuum EVERYTHING, empty the vacuum bag into a garbage bag and tie it off tightly. Launder sheets and blankets and dry in a hot dryer; wash the dog's bed if its washable or throw it in a hot dryer etc.


----------



## faelhah (May 3, 2012)

Dish detergent is a safe way to kill fleas. Just be careful of the face. I'm pretty sure it doesn't count as a "flea product" that would react badly with the Frontline.

That said, my vet even says to wait 3 days before and after the Frontline to bathe. I've had an infestation after a badly-planned trip to the river, so I can vouch for this. However, the Frontline will take effect pretty quickly. There's also a chewable product that will kill all fleas instantaneously, which my vet instructed me to use with Frontline. Not sure what it's called. But maybe a bath wouldn't even be necessary?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Get Capstar from your vet. That will kill all the fleas on her in minutes. The bath wont help ease the itching until the fleas are gone. Flea baths dont kill all the fleas because they can get in ears, anus, etc.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Get Capstar from your vet. That will kill all the fleas on her in minutes. The bath wont help ease the itching until the fleas are gone. Flea baths dont kill all the fleas because they can get in ears, anus, etc.


Capstar actually works..and it works fast.


----------

